# Ear powder/hemostats



## amz155 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello,

I have a 4 year old Miniature Schnauzer and I get him groomed regularly, which includes having his ears plucked. I notice that when he comes home from the groomers his seems irritated for a day or so and shakes his head alot. I'm not concerned that the groomer is not doing properly; I feel really good about his groomer. I think the problem might be that I don't pluck his ears between grooms so that when he gets groomed every 2-3 months, the hair is so built up by then that the plucking the groomer does might be too much all at once.

So I was thinking that it might help things if I do some in between groom maintenance at home. I've read about ear powder here on the forum. I'm wondering, is the ear power to be used to help get a grip on the hair? Or is it more to soothe the ear during plucking? Is powder also used during hemostat plucking? I didn't think so but Simon comes home from the groomer every time with his inner ears powdery. I will ask the groomer next time I bring him in but this isn't for another 2 weeks.

Also, are hemostats recommended for at-home/in-between grooms maintenance plucking? Or will finger plucking do?

I know the hemostats are more for deep rooted hairs and fingers are used to pluck easier to access hair. So if I see deeper hairs at home, can I skip the hemostat to pluck them and just leave those for the groomer?

Opinions?


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

The ear powder is used to get a good grip on the hair so you can pull it out. If his ear hair is done on a regular basis then I don't think you will need the hemostats. Or if your not comfortable using them I would leave that to the groomer.

It certainly wouldn't hurt for you to pluck the hair out between visits.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

2-3 months for a schnauzer is quite a long time between hair pluckings..most schnauzer get ALOT of hair in there, and pulling all that at once can certainly cause some irriation. I agree with you...you need to pull some at home..If you pull everything every 2 weeks, that will be a much better schedule, and you will eliminate the irritation he feels afterward. Use hemostats..its much easier to grip the hair. Just grab a small amount, and pull straight up and out. Keep doing that until all the hair is out. If his ears are oily, then the powder can help you grip if you want to try it. I haven't used ear powder in years and years, and don't find it useful myself, but many groomers use it and find it useful.


----------

